# massey ferguson



## keitht (Jan 24, 2015)

I have acquired a MF 4 cylinder petrol tractor with no id plate, the engine number is301795, how can I find the manufacturing date and the model etc


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

keitht, if you could post a picture or two of your tractor, someone may be able to help you pin point the year and model of your tractor. It could be a MF-35.... was the number found on the left hand side of the cylinder head? Could very well be a casting number, and not a serial number.


----------

